# Cooking Ribs



## tracker12 (Mar 20, 2017)

One of this pigs we shot last week had a lot of meat on the ribs so I decided to give a try at cooking them.  Anyone cooked wild hog ribs and have a method that works for you.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 20, 2017)

*Slow and Low......*

Low heat.....roaster or smoke. Google search should find you some Great rubs and recipes.

There is food section here that may give you some great tips too


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'll check the food section out.  Didn't realize there was one.


----------



## MikeH2040 (Mar 22, 2017)

I've cooked some with a dry rub of brown sugar and other spices. Low and slow worked, the meat was still a little tough but it tasted amazing! no gamey flavor at all.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2017)

I cook wild hog ribs the same way I cook tame hog ribs. Doesn't usually take quite as long, though. Bear ribs are great done the same way, too.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Mar 24, 2017)

This is the rub I use...
3/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar
3/4 cup white sugar
1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup garlic powder
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
2 tablespoons ground ginger powder
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 teaspoons rosemary powder

The last time I made them I didn't have the ginger or rosemary and I didn't notice a difference. I paste them with guldens mustard first, then the rub then wrap them in saran wrap over night an smoke em low and slow till the meat pulls from bones. Just a basic, simple recipe and simple way to cook em. Never had a complaint


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 25, 2017)

CWA
Thanks! that sounds like a good recipe.


----------

